
Battery Widget? Reborn - Flight Mode does not work after upgrade to Android 4.2 - thubalek
http://www.batterywidgetreborn.com/known-bugs.html?ticketId=77
======
thubalek
This change in Android API drives me nuts. I get plenty of emails where people
asking to fix it. I can only say: sorry it is outside of my code :-(

